# Stocking an agressive tank



## imafry (Feb 16, 2008)

If you were going to stock a 75-100G agressive tank, what would your choices be (from big stuff down to cleaner crew options). Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, would you want your CUC to live? Most of the ones I am thinking of will eat all inverts.


----------



## imafry (Feb 16, 2008)

If an agressive tank means no cleaner crew, I'm ok with that. I know zippo about saltwater aquariums, so I think I have got cleaner crews stuck in my head for some reason


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think a 90-100 galon tank would be best; it could open up more variety.

There are many Triggerfish available (Humu Picasso are Niger are popular), Snowflake Eels, Lionfish, Marine Betta, and Foxface Rabbitfish are ideas (Lionfish and Rabbitfish have poisonous barbs).


----------

